# DVD writer not working properly



## blacklisted (Jul 26, 2006)

for the past 5-6 days ...the dvd writer of my laptop has been behaving in a weird manner.....sometimes it gives error after 100% writing....just now i wrote some data on a new Sony CD-RW ...it said data verification failed .....although this time i saw that i got the written on the cd even after the error but many a times i didnt get any data using a moserbeer dvd
also when i try to erase the rewritable cds and dvds ....the process goes on n on ....at 100% no error nothing at all....just doesnt say finished ...and when i somehow stop nero....i have the data on cd/dvd still there.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

i think u can explain us in a more simple way.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 26, 2006)

Hmm could you post the log from nero info tool?


----------



## paul_007 (Jul 26, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> i think u can explain us in a more simple way.



lol

his problem is like this:
(1) while writing on cd , an error pops out when it reaches 100% ,"data verification failed" , and no data is written on CD but sometimes data IS written on  CD even after this message.

(2)when he tries to erase data frm rewritable CDs  and DVDs , again when 100% is reached , there is no "finish" message and when he stops the rewriting process , the data is not erased and it is still there.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

he should reinstall the software and also the drivers,maybe that will help......try that and tell us if that worked or not.
and also tell us how much RAM u have and how many extra processes r running in task manager.


----------



## blacklisted (Jul 30, 2006)

well sorry guyz for the late reply.....i tries reinstalling the drivers ....didnt help ......i hv 1GB RAM and dont run any extra processes while burning...here is the log:
Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: File 'Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=4.71 (0002), size=45056 bytes, created 11/21/2005 11:18:22 AM 
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Ahead\nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 10/26/2004 6:35:34 PM 
Nero Version: 6.6.0.18
Internal Version: 6, 6, 0, 18e
 (Nero Express)
Recorder:             <TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532L>Version: HP12 - HA 1 TA 0 - 6.6.0.18
 Adapter driver:      <atapi>                   HA 1
 Drive buffer  :      2048kB
 Bus Type      :      default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ATAPI 
CD-ROM:               <Generic  DVD-ROM         >Version: 1.0  - HA 2 TA 0 - 6.6.0.18
 Adapter driver:      <d347prt>                 HA 2

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral       : IC25N080ATMR04-0                 atapi Port 0 ID 0  DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral      : TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532L        atapi Port 1 ID 0  DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral      : Generic DVD-ROM         1.0    d347prt Port 2 ID 0  DMA: Off

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532L  E:   CDRom0
Generic DVD-ROM            J:   CDRom1
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE           : 0
Physical memory     : 990MB (1014192kB)
Free physical memory: 368MB (377580kB)
Memory in use       : 62 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry    : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0) 

26.7.2006
CD-ROM (MP3)
11:28:21 PM	#1 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6359
	Iso document burn settings
	------------------------------------------
	Determine maximum speed : FALSE
	Simulate                : FALSE
	Write                   : TRUE
	Finalize CD             : FALSE
	Multisession            : TRUE
	Multisession type:      : Start multisession
	Burning mode            : TAO
	Mode                    : 1
	ISO Level               : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
	Character set           : ISO 9660
	Joliet                  : TRUE
	Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : TRUE
	Allow more than 255 characters in path  : TRUE
	Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions        : TRUE

11:28:22 PM	#2 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 2948
	TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532L
	Super Link activated

11:28:22 PM	#3 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 127
	Reader running

11:28:22 PM	#4 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 122
	Writer TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532L running

11:28:22 PM	#5 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 3309
	First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

11:28:22 PM	#6 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3233
	Turn on Track-At-Once, using CD-R/RW media

11:28:22 PM	#7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 270
	Last possible write address on media:   359848 ( 79:59.73)
	Last address to be written:              75423 ( 16:47.48)

11:28:22 PM	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 282
	Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

11:28:22 PM	#9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2483
	Recorder: TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532L;
	   CDRW code: 00 97 22 60; OSJ entry from: Daxon Technology, Inc.
	   ATIP Data:
	     Special    Info [hex] 1: D1 00 C6, 2: 61 16 3C (LI 97:22.60), 3: 4F 3B 4A (LO 79:59.74)
	     Additional Info [hex] 1: 02 3A A0, 2: 5A A6 14, 3: 00 00 00 (invalid)

11:28:22 PM	#10 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 448
	>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
	=========================================

11:28:22 PM	#11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 838
	Setup items (after recorder preparation)
	 0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
	    2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
	    original disc pos #0 + 75424 (75424) = #75424/16:45.49
	    relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required, no patch infos
	    -> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 75422 blocks [TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532L]
	--------------------------------------------------------------

11:28:22 PM	#12 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1051
	Prepare recorder [TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532L] for write in TAO
	DAO infos:
	==========
	 MCN: ""
	 TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc not fixated
	 Tracks 1 to 1:
	   1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos             0        307200     154775552, ISRC ""
	DAO layout:
	===========
	 __Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
	    -150 |  lead-in |   0 |    0x41 | 0x00
	    -150 |        1 |   0 |    0x41 | 0x00
	       0 |        1 |   1 |    0x41 | 0x00
	   75424 | lead-out |   1 |    0x41 | 0x00

11:28:22 PM	#13 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1119
	Removed 2 run-out blocks from end of track 1. Length: 75424 -> 75422.

11:28:23 PM	#14 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
	Caching of files started

11:28:23 PM	#15 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4122
	Cache writing successful.

11:28:23 PM	#16 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
	Caching of files completed

11:28:23 PM	#17 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
	Burn process started at 4x (600 KB/s)

11:28:23 PM	#18 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2661
	Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

11:28:24 PM	#19 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 21774
	Set BUFE: Super Link -> ON 

11:32:44 PM	#20 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
	all writers idle, stopping conversion

11:32:47 PM	#21 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 16452
	<TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L532L> start Close Session

11:34:08 PM	#22 Phase 37 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
	Burn process completed successfully at 4x (600 KB/s)

11:34:08 PM	#23 Phase 78 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
	Data verification started

11:34:11 PM	#24 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1119
	Removed 2 run-out blocks from end of track 1. Length: 75424 -> 75422.

11:34:18 PM	#25 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x1D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x1D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:19 PM	#26 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x1E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x1E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:21 PM	#27 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x27 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x27 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:21 PM	#28 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 29 to 30

11:34:23 PM	#29 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x28 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x28 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:24 PM	#30 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x29 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x29 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:26 PM	#31 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x31 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x31 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:26 PM	#32 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 39 to 41

11:34:27 PM	#33 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x32 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x32 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:28 PM	#34 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:28 PM	#35 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 49 to 50

11:34:29 PM	#36 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:31 PM	#37 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:32 PM	#38 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:32 PM	#39 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 58 to 60

11:34:36 PM	#40 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:36 PM	#41 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 62

11:34:36 PM	#42 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x45 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x45 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:38 PM	#43 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:34:38 PM	#44 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 68 to 69

11:34:39 PM	#45 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:40 PM	#46 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:41 PM	#47 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x50 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x50 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:43 PM	#48 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x57 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x57 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:34:43 PM	#49 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 77 to 80

11:34:44 PM	#50 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x58 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x58 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:34:45 PM	#51 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x59 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x59 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:48 PM	#52 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x61 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x61 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:48 PM	#53 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 87 to 89

11:34:49 PM	#54 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x62 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x62 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:50 PM	#55 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x63 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x63 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:51 PM	#56 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x6B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x6B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:51 PM	#57 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 97 to 99

11:34:56 PM	#58 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x01 0xD4 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x01 0xD4 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:34:56 PM	#59 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 107

11:34:58 PM	#60 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x01 0xD5 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x01 0xD5 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:00 PM	#61 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x01 0xF1 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x01 0xF1 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:00 PM	#62 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 468 to 469

11:35:02 PM	#63 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x05 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:02 PM	#64 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 497

11:35:05 PM	#65 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x23 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x23 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:05 PM	#66 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 517

11:35:05 PM	#67 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x2D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x2D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:05 PM	#68 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 547

11:35:06 PM	#69 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x36 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x36 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:35:06 PM	#70 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 557

11:35:07 PM	#71 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x37 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x37 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:09 PM	#72 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x38 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x38 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:09 PM	#73 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x40 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x40 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:09 PM	#74 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 566 to 568

11:35:11 PM	#75 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x4A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x4A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:35:11 PM	#76 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 576

11:35:13 PM	#77 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x68 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x68 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:13 PM	#78 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 586

11:35:13 PM	#79 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x72 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x72 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:13 PM	#80 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 616

11:35:14 PM	#81 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x7C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x7C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:14 PM	#82 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 626

11:35:17 PM	#83 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x85 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x85 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:17 PM	#84 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 636

11:35:18 PM	#85 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x86 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x86 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:19 PM	#86 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x87 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x87 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:20 PM	#87 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x90 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x02 0x90 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:20 PM	#88 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 645 to 647

11:35:25 PM	#89 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x3B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x3B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:25 PM	#90 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 656

11:35:26 PM	#91 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x3C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x3C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:27 PM	#92 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x3D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x3D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:30 PM	#93 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x45 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x45 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:30 PM	#94 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 827 to 829

11:35:31 PM	#95 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x46 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x46 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:33 PM	#96 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x47 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x47 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:33 PM	#97 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x4D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x4D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:33 PM	#98 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 837 to 839

11:35:34 PM	#99 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x4F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x4F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:34 PM	#100 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 845

11:35:36 PM	#101 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x50 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x50 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:37 PM	#102 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x51 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x51 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06


----------



## blacklisted (Jul 30, 2006)

11:35:38 PM	#103 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x57 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x57 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:38 PM	#104 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 847 to 849

11:35:39 PM	#105 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x58 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x58 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:40 PM	#106 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x59 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x59 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:42 PM	#107 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x5A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x5A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:44 PM	#108 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x61 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x61 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:35:44 PM	#109 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 855 to 858

11:35:45 PM	#110 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x62 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x62 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:47 PM	#111 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x63 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x63 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:48 PM	#112 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x64 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x64 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:48 PM	#113 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x6B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x6B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:48 PM	#114 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 865 to 868

11:35:49 PM	#115 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x6C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x6C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:50 PM	#116 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x6D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x6D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:52 PM	#117 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x6E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x6E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:53 PM	#118 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x75 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x75 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:53 PM	#119 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 875 to 878

11:35:54 PM	#120 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x76 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x76 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:55 PM	#121 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x77 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x77 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:57 PM	#122 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x78 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x78 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:35:58 PM	#123 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x7F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x7F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:35:58 PM	#124 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 885 to 888

11:36:00 PM	#125 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x80 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x80 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:01 PM	#126 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x81 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x81 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:02 PM	#127 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x82 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x03 0x82 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:13 PM	#128 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x5E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x5E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:13 PM	#129 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 895 to 898

11:36:13 PM	#130 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x5F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x5F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:16 PM	#131 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x67 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x67 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:36:16 PM	#132 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 1630 to 1631

11:36:17 PM	#133 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x68 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x68 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:19 PM	#134 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x69 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x69 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:20 PM	#135 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x6A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:22 PM	#136 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x71 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x71 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:22 PM	#137 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 1639 to 1642

11:36:23 PM	#138 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x72 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x72 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:24 PM	#139 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x73 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x73 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:25 PM	#140 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x79 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x79 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:25 PM	#141 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 1649 to 1651

11:36:26 PM	#142 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x7A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x7A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:27 PM	#143 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x7B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x7B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:29 PM	#144 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x7C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x7C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:30 PM	#145 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x7D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x7D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:31 PM	#146 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x83 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x83 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:31 PM	#147 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 1657 to 1661

11:36:32 PM	#148 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x84 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x84 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:33 PM	#149 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x85 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x85 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:34 PM	#150 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x86 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x86 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:36 PM	#151 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x87 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x87 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:37 PM	#152 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x8D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x8D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:36:37 PM	#153 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 1667 to 1671

11:36:38 PM	#154 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x8E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x8E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:39 PM	#155 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x8F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x8F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:40 PM	#156 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x90 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x90 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:42 PM	#157 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x91 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x91 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:43 PM	#158 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x98 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x98 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:36:43 PM	#159 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 1677 to 1681

11:36:44 PM	#160 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x99 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x99 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:45 PM	#161 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x9A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0x9A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:48 PM	#162 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0xA2 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0xA2 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:48 PM	#163 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 1688 to 1690

11:36:49 PM	#164 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0xA3 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0xA3 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:50 PM	#165 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x06 0xA4 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x06 0xA4 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:36:59 PM	#166 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x79 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x79 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:36:59 PM	#167 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 1698 to 1700

11:37:00 PM	#168 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x7A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x7A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:01 PM	#169 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x7B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x7B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:03 PM	#170 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x81 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x81 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:37:03 PM	#171 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 2425 to 2427

11:37:05 PM	#172 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x82 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x82 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:06 PM	#173 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x83 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x83 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:07 PM	#174 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x84 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x84 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:08 PM	#175 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x85 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x85 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:09 PM	#176 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x8B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x8B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:37:09 PM	#177 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 2433 to 2437

11:37:10 PM	#178 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x8C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x8C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:11 PM	#179 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x8D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x8D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:12 PM	#180 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x8E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x8E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:14 PM	#181 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x8F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x8F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:14 PM	#182 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x96 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x96 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:14 PM	#183 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 2443 to 2447

11:37:15 PM	#184 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x97 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x97 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:17 PM	#185 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x98 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x98 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:18 PM	#186 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x99 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x99 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:18 PM	#187 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x9F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0x9F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:18 PM	#188 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 2454 to 2457

11:37:21 PM	#189 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0xA0 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0xA0 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:22 PM	#190 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0xA1 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0xA1 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:23 PM	#191 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0xA2 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0xA2 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:24 PM	#192 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0xA3 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0xA3 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:26 PM	#193 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0xAA 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0xAA 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:26 PM	#194 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 2463 to 2467

11:37:27 PM	#195 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0xAB 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0xAB 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:28 PM	#196 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0xAC 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0xAC 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:29 PM	#197 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0xB4 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0xB4 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:29 PM	#198 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 2474 to 2476

11:37:31 PM	#199 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x09 0xB5 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x09 0xB5 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:38 PM	#200 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0x85 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0x85 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:38 PM	#201 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 2484 to 2485

11:37:39 PM	#202 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0x8F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0x8F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:39 PM	#203 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 3205

11:37:40 PM	#204 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0x90 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0x90 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:41 PM	#205 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0x98 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0x98 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:41 PM	#206 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 3215 to 3216

11:37:42 PM	#207 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0x99 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0x99 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:43 PM	#208 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0x9A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0x9A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:44 PM	#209 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0x9B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0x9B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:47 PM	#210 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xA1 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xA1 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:37:47 PM	#211 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 3224 to 3227

11:37:48 PM	#212 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xA2 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xA2 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:37:49 PM	#213 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xA3 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xA3 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:50 PM	#214 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xA4 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xA4 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:52 PM	#215 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xA5 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xA5 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:53 PM	#216 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xAB 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xAB 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:53 PM	#217 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 3233 to 3237

11:37:55 PM	#218 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xAC 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xAC 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:56 PM	#219 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xAD 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xAD 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:57 PM	#220 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xAE 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xAE 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:58 PM	#221 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xB5 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xB5 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:37:58 PM	#222 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 3243 to 3246

11:37:59 PM	#223 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xB6 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xB6 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:00 PM	#224 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xB7 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xB7 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:01 PM	#225 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xB8 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xB8 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:02 PM	#226 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xBF 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xBF 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:02 PM	#227 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 3253 to 3256

11:38:04 PM	#228 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xC0 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xC0 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:06 PM	#229 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xC1 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xC1 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:07 PM	#230 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xC9 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xC9 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:07 PM	#231 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 3263 to 3265

11:38:08 PM	#232 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xCA 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xCA 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:09 PM	#233 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xCB 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0xCB 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:16 PM	#234 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xB0 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xB0 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:16 PM	#235 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 3273 to 3275

11:38:18 PM	#236 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xBA 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xBA 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:38:18 PM	#237 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 4016

11:38:19 PM	#238 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xBB 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xBB 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:20 PM	#239 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xBC 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xBC 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:21 PM	#240 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xBD 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xBD 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:38:22 PM	#241 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xBE 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xBE 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:27 PM	#242 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xC6 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xC6 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:27 PM	#243 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 4026 to 4030

11:38:28 PM	#244 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xC7 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xC7 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:29 PM	#245 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xC8 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xC8 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:30 PM	#246 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xD0 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xD0 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:30 PM	#247 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 4038 to 4040

11:38:32 PM	#248 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xD1 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xD1 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:33 PM	#249 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xD2 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xD2 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:34 PM	#250 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xD9 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xD9 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:34 PM	#251 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 4048 to 4050

11:38:35 PM	#252 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xDA 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xDA 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:36 PM	#253 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xDB 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xDB 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:37 PM	#254 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xDC 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xDC 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:38 PM	#255 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xDD 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xDD 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:41 PM	#256 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xE4 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xE4 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:41 PM	#257 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 4057 to 4061

11:38:42 PM	#258 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xE5 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xE5 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:43 PM	#259 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xE6 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xE6 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:45 PM	#260 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xEE 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xEE 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:45 PM	#261 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 4068 to 4070

11:38:46 PM	#262 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xEF 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xEF 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:47 PM	#263 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xF8 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x0F 0xF8 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:47 PM	#264 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 4078 to 4079

11:38:55 PM	#265 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x12 0xEF 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x12 0xEF 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:38:55 PM	#266 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 4088

11:38:56 PM	#267 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x12 0xF8 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x12 0xF8 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:38:56 PM	#268 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 4847

11:38:57 PM	#269 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x12 0xF9 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x12 0xF9 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:00 PM	#270 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x00 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:00 PM	#271 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 4856 to 4857

11:39:01 PM	#272 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x01 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:02 PM	#273 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x02 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:04 PM	#274 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x0A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x0A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:39:04 PM	#275 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 4864 to 4866

11:39:05 PM	#276 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x0B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x0B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:06 PM	#277 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x0C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x0C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:07 PM	#278 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x0D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x0D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:09 PM	#279 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x14 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x14 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:39:09 PM	#280 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 4874 to 4877

11:39:10 PM	#281 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x15 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x15 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:11 PM	#282 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x16 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x16 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:12 PM	#283 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x17 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x17 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:13 PM	#284 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x18 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x18 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:14 PM	#285 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x1F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x1F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:14 PM	#286 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 4884 to 4888

11:39:16 PM	#287 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x20 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x20 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:17 PM	#288 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x21 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x21 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:19 PM	#289 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x22 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x22 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:20 PM	#290 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x29 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x29 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:20 PM	#291 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 4895 to 4898

11:39:21 PM	#292 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x2A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x2A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:22 PM	#293 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x2B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x2B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06


----------



## blacklisted (Jul 30, 2006)

11:39:23 PM	#294 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x2C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x2C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:24 PM	#295 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x34 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x34 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:24 PM	#296 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 4905 to 4908

11:39:25 PM	#297 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x35 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x35 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:26 PM	#298 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x36 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x13 0x36 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:33 PM	#299 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x38 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x38 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:39:33 PM	#300 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 4916 to 4918

11:39:36 PM	#301 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x42 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x42 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:36 PM	#302 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 5688

11:39:37 PM	#303 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x43 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x43 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:39 PM	#304 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x4C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x4C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:39 PM	#305 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 5698 to 5699

11:39:40 PM	#306 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x4D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x4D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:41 PM	#307 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x4E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x4E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:43 PM	#308 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x55 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x55 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:43 PM	#309 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 5708 to 5710

11:39:44 PM	#310 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x56 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x56 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:45 PM	#311 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x57 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x57 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:46 PM	#312 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x5E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x5E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:46 PM	#313 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 5717 to 5719

11:39:47 PM	#314 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x5F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x5F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:49 PM	#315 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x60 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x60 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:50 PM	#316 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x69 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x69 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:50 PM	#317 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 5726 to 5728

11:39:51 PM	#318 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x6A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:52 PM	#319 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x6B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x6B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:53 PM	#320 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x74 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x16 0x74 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:39:53 PM	#321 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 5737 to 5739

11:40:00 PM	#322 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x7B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x7B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:40:00 PM	#323 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 5748

11:40:01 PM	#324 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x7C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x7C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:02 PM	#325 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x7D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x7D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:04 PM	#326 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x7E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x7E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:06 PM	#327 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x85 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x85 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:06 PM	#328 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 6523 to 6526

11:40:07 PM	#329 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x86 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x86 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:08 PM	#330 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x87 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x87 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:09 PM	#331 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x8F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x8F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:09 PM	#332 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 6533 to 6535

11:40:11 PM	#333 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x90 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x90 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:12 PM	#334 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x91 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x91 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:13 PM	#335 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x98 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x98 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:13 PM	#336 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 6543 to 6545

11:40:14 PM	#337 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x99 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x99 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:15 PM	#338 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x9A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0x9A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:16 PM	#339 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xA2 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xA2 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:16 PM	#340 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 6552 to 6554

11:40:18 PM	#341 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xA3 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xA3 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:19 PM	#342 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xA4 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xA4 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:20 PM	#343 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xA5 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xA5 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:21 PM	#344 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xAD 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xAD 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:21 PM	#345 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 6562 to 6565

11:40:22 PM	#346 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xAE 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xAE 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:23 PM	#347 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xB7 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xB7 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:23 PM	#348 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 6573 to 6574

11:40:25 PM	#349 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xC1 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xC1 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:25 PM	#350 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 6583

11:40:26 PM	#351 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xC2 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xC2 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:27 PM	#352 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xC3 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x19 0xC3 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:36 PM	#353 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xB8 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xB8 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:36 PM	#354 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 6593 to 6595

11:40:39 PM	#355 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xC2 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xC2 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:40:39 PM	#356 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 7352

11:40:40 PM	#357 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xC3 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xC3 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:41 PM	#358 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xC4 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xC4 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:42 PM	#359 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xCB 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xCB 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:42 PM	#360 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 7362 to 7364

11:40:43 PM	#361 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xCC 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xCC 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:44 PM	#362 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xCD 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xCD 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:45 PM	#363 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xCE 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xCE 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:46 PM	#364 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xD6 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xD6 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:46 PM	#365 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 7371 to 7374

11:40:47 PM	#366 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xD7 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xD7 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:48 PM	#367 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xE0 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xE0 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:48 PM	#368 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 7382 to 7383

11:40:50 PM	#369 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xEA 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xEA 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:50 PM	#370 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 7392

11:40:51 PM	#371 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xEB 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x1C 0xEB 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:57 PM	#372 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x1F 0xE5 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x1F 0xE5 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:40:57 PM	#373 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 7402 to 7403

11:40:59 PM	#374 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x1F 0xF9 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x1F 0xF9 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:40:59 PM	#375 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 8165

11:41:02 PM	#376 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x02 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:02 PM	#377 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 8185

11:41:03 PM	#378 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x03 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:04 PM	#379 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x04 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x04 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:04 PM	#380 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x0C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x0C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:04 PM	#381 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 8194 to 8196

11:41:05 PM	#382 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x0D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x0D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:05 PM	#383 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x0E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x0E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:07 PM	#384 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x17 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x17 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:07 PM	#385 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 8204 to 8206

11:41:08 PM	#386 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x18 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x18 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:10 PM	#387 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x21 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x21 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:10 PM	#388 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 8215 to 8216

11:41:12 PM	#389 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x22 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x22 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:19 PM	#390 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x20 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x20 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:19 PM	#391 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 8225 to 8226

11:41:20 PM	#392 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x2A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x2A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:20 PM	#393 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 8992

11:41:21 PM	#394 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x2B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x2B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:22 PM	#395 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x33 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x33 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:22 PM	#396 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 9002 to 9003

11:41:23 PM	#397 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x34 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x34 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:24 PM	#398 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x3D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x3D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:24 PM	#399 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 9011 to 9012

11:41:25 PM	#400 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x3E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x3E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:27 PM	#401 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x3F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x3F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:30 PM	#402 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x47 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x47 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:30 PM	#403 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 9021 to 9023

11:41:31 PM	#404 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x48 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x48 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:32 PM	#405 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x49 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x49 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:33 PM	#406 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x4A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x4A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:34 PM	#407 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x52 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x52 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:34 PM	#408 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 9031 to 9034

11:41:35 PM	#409 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x53 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x53 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:37 PM	#410 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x54 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x23 0x54 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:41 PM	#411 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x25 0x0C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x25 0x0C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:41:41 PM	#412 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 9042 to 9044

11:41:45 PM	#413 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x49 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x49 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:45 PM	#414 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 9484

11:41:45 PM	#415 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x53 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x53 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:45 PM	#416 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 9801

11:41:47 PM	#417 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x5D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x5D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:47 PM	#418 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 9811

11:41:48 PM	#419 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x5E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x5E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:49 PM	#420 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x5F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x5F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:52 PM	#421 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x68 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x68 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:52 PM	#422 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 9821 to 9823

11:41:53 PM	#423 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x69 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x69 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:54 PM	#424 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x6A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:55 PM	#425 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x71 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x71 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:55 PM	#426 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 9832 to 9834

11:41:56 PM	#427 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x72 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x72 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:58 PM	#428 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x73 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x73 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:41:59 PM	#429 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x74 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x74 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:00 PM	#430 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x7B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x7B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:00 PM	#431 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 9841 to 9844

11:42:01 PM	#432 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x7C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x7C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:04 PM	#433 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x85 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x85 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:04 PM	#434 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 9851 to 9852

11:42:05 PM	#435 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x86 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x86 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:06 PM	#436 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x87 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x26 0x87 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:12 PM	#437 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x28 0x4C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x28 0x4C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:12 PM	#438 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 9861 to 9863

11:42:13 PM	#439 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x28 0x4D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x28 0x4D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:15 PM	#440 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x28 0x57 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x28 0x57 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:42:15 PM	#441 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 10316 to 10317

11:42:22 PM	#442 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x29 0xAA 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x29 0xAA 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:22 PM	#443 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 10327

11:42:23 PM	#444 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x29 0xB4 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x29 0xB4 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:23 PM	#445 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 10666

11:42:24 PM	#446 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x29 0xB5 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x29 0xB5 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:26 PM	#447 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x29 0xB6 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x29 0xB6 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:27 PM	#448 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x29 0xBF 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x29 0xBF 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:27 PM	#449 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 10676 to 10678

11:42:31 PM	#450 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x29 0xD3 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x29 0xD3 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:42:31 PM	#451 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 10687

11:42:36 PM	#452 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0x72 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0x72 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:36 PM	#453 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 10707

11:42:37 PM	#454 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0x73 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0x73 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:41 PM	#455 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0x9B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0x9B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:41 PM	#456 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 11122 to 11123

11:42:42 PM	#457 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0x9C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0x9C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:43 PM	#458 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0x9D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0x9D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:46 PM	#459 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0xA6 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0xA6 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:46 PM	#460 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 11163 to 11165

11:42:47 PM	#461 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0xB0 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0xB0 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:47 PM	#462 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 11174

11:42:48 PM	#463 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0xB1 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0xB1 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:49 PM	#464 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0xB2 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0xB2 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:42:50 PM	#465 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0xBB 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x2B 0xBB 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:42:50 PM	#466 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 11184 to 11186

11:42:57 PM	#467 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2C 0xE6 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x2C 0xE6 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:42:57 PM	#468 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 11195

11:43:00 PM	#469 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2C 0xF0 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2C 0xF0 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:00 PM	#470 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 11494

11:43:01 PM	#471 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2C 0xF1 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2C 0xF1 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:02 PM	#472 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2C 0xFA 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2C 0xFA 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:02 PM	#473 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 11504 to 11505

11:43:02 PM	#474 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2C 0xFB 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2C 0xFB 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:04 PM	#475 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2D 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2D 0x05 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:04 PM	#476 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 11514 to 11515

11:43:06 PM	#477 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2D 0x0F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2D 0x0F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:06 PM	#478 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 11525

11:43:11 PM	#479 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xC4 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xC4 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:43:11 PM	#480 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 11535

11:43:12 PM	#481 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xCE 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xCE 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:12 PM	#482 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 11972

11:43:12 PM	#483 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xCF 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xCF 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:13 PM	#484 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xD9 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xD9 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:13 PM	#485 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 11982 to 11983

11:43:15 PM	#486 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xDA 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xDA 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:16 PM	#487 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xDB 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xDB 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:18 PM	#488 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xE3 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xE3 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:18 PM	#489 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 11993 to 11995

11:43:19 PM	#490 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xE4 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xE4 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:20 PM	#491 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xE5 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xE5 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:21 PM	#492 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xEE 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xEE 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:21 PM	#493 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 12003 to 12005

11:43:22 PM	#494 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xEF 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x2E 0xEF 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:26 PM	#495 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x30 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x30 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:43:26 PM	#496 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 12014 to 12015

11:43:27 PM	#497 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x3A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x3A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:27 PM	#498 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 12336

11:43:30 PM	#499 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x3C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x3C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:30 PM	#500 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 12346

11:43:32 PM	#501 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x44 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x44 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:32 PM	#502 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 12348

11:43:33 PM	#503 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x45 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x45 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06


----------



## blacklisted (Jul 30, 2006)

1:43:34 PM	#504 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x46 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x46 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:36 PM	#505 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x4F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x4F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:36 PM	#506 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 12356 to 12358

11:43:36 PM	#507 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x59 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x59 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:36 PM	#508 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 12367

11:43:38 PM	#509 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x63 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x63 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:38 PM	#510 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 12377

11:43:38 PM	#511 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x64 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x64 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:43 PM	#512 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x32 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x32 0x25 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:43:43 PM	#513 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 12387 to 12388

11:43:44 PM	#514 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x32 0x2F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x32 0x2F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:43:44 PM	#515 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 12837

11:43:51 PM	#516 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x32 0x30 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x32 0x30 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:52 PM	#517 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x32 0x31 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x32 0x31 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:54 PM	#518 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x32 0x45 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x32 0x45 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:43:54 PM	#519 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 12847 to 12849

11:43:58 PM	#520 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x72 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x72 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:43:58 PM	#521 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 12869

11:43:59 PM	#522 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x73 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x73 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:00 PM	#523 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x74 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x74 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:02 PM	#524 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x7C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x7C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:44:02 PM	#525 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 13170 to 13172

11:44:03 PM	#526 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x7D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x7D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:04 PM	#527 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x7E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x7E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:06 PM	#528 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x87 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x87 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:44:06 PM	#529 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 13180 to 13182

11:44:07 PM	#530 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x88 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x88 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:09 PM	#531 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x89 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x89 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:10 PM	#532 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x91 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x91 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:44:10 PM	#533 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 13191 to 13193

11:44:11 PM	#534 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x92 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x92 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:12 PM	#535 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x93 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x93 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:13 PM	#536 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x94 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x94 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:14 PM	#537 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x9C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x33 0x9C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:44:14 PM	#538 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 13201 to 13204

11:44:16 PM	#539 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x33 0xA6 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x33 0xA6 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:16 PM	#540 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 13212

11:44:16 PM	#541 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x33 0xA7 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x33 0xA7 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:17 PM	#542 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x33 0xB1 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x33 0xB1 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:17 PM	#543 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 13222 to 13223

11:44:22 PM	#544 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x35 0x7F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x35 0x7F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:22 PM	#545 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 13233

11:44:24 PM	#546 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x35 0x80 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x35 0x80 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:26 PM	#547 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x35 0x81 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x35 0x81 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:27 PM	#548 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x35 0x8A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x35 0x8A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:44:27 PM	#549 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 13695 to 13697

11:44:28 PM	#550 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x35 0x8B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x35 0x8B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:29 PM	#551 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x35 0x8C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x35 0x8C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:33 PM	#552 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xD9 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xD9 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:33 PM	#553 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 13706 to 13708

11:44:34 PM	#554 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xDA 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xDA 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:37 PM	#555 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xE3 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xE3 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:37 PM	#556 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 14041 to 14042

11:44:38 PM	#557 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xE4 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xE4 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:39 PM	#558 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xE5 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xE5 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:40 PM	#559 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xED 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xED 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:40 PM	#560 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 14051 to 14053

11:44:41 PM	#561 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xEE 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xEE 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:43 PM	#562 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xF8 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xF8 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:43 PM	#563 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 14061 to 14062

11:44:44 PM	#564 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xF9 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xF9 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:45 PM	#565 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xFA 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x36 0xFA 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:48 PM	#566 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x37 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x37 0x02 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:48 PM	#567 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 14072 to 14074

11:44:49 PM	#568 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x37 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x37 0x03 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:50 PM	#569 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x37 0x04 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x37 0x04 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:52 PM	#570 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x37 0x0D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x37 0x0D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:52 PM	#571 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 14082 to 14084

11:44:53 PM	#572 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x37 0x0E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x37 0x0E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:44:54 PM	#573 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x37 0x0F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x37 0x0F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:03 PM	#574 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x19 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x19 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:03 PM	#575 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 14093 to 14095

11:45:04 PM	#576 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x1A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x1A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:06 PM	#577 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x23 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x23 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:06 PM	#578 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 14873 to 14874

11:45:07 PM	#579 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x24 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x24 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:09 PM	#580 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x2D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x2D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:45:09 PM	#581 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 14883 to 14884

11:45:10 PM	#582 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x2E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x2E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:11 PM	#583 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x2F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x2F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:12 PM	#584 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x38 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x38 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:12 PM	#585 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 14893 to 14895

11:45:13 PM	#586 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x39 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x39 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:15 PM	#587 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x3A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x3A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:16 PM	#588 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x3B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x3B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:18 PM	#589 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x42 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x42 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:18 PM	#590 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 14904 to 14907

11:45:19 PM	#591 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x43 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x43 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:21 PM	#592 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x44 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x44 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:22 PM	#593 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x4D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x4D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:22 PM	#594 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 14914 to 14916

11:45:23 PM	#595 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x4E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x4E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:26 PM	#596 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x59 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3A 0x59 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:26 PM	#597 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 14925 to 14926

11:45:35 PM	#598 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3C 0x2B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3C 0x2B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:35 PM	#599 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 14937

11:45:39 PM	#600 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x71 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x71 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:45:39 PM	#601 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 15403

11:45:40 PM	#602 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x72 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x72 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:41 PM	#603 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x73 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x73 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:43 PM	#604 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x7C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x7C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:45:43 PM	#605 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 15729 to 15731

11:45:44 PM	#606 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x7D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x7D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:47 PM	#607 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x87 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x87 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:47 PM	#608 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 15740 to 15741

11:45:49 PM	#609 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x88 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x88 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:50 PM	#610 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x89 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x89 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:51 PM	#611 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x91 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x91 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:51 PM	#612 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 15751 to 15753

11:45:52 PM	#613 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x92 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x92 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:53 PM	#614 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x93 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x93 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:55 PM	#615 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x9B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x9B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:55 PM	#616 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 15761 to 15763

11:45:56 PM	#617 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x9C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x9C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:57 PM	#618 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x9D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0x9D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:58 PM	#619 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0xA6 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0xA6 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:45:58 PM	#620 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 15771 to 15773

11:45:59 PM	#621 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0xA7 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0xA7 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:00 PM	#622 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0xB1 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3D 0xB1 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:00 PM	#623 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 15782 to 15783

11:46:06 PM	#624 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3F 0x90 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3F 0x90 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:06 PM	#625 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 15793

11:46:07 PM	#626 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3F 0x91 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3F 0x91 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:08 PM	#627 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x3F 0x92 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x3F 0x92 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:13 PM	#628 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xCE 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xCE 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:13 PM	#629 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 16272 to 16274

11:46:15 PM	#630 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xCF 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xCF 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:16 PM	#631 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xD0 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xD0 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:17 PM	#632 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xD9 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xD9 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:17 PM	#633 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 16590 to 16592

11:46:18 PM	#634 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xDA 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xDA 0x0A 
0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:22 PM	#635 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xE3 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xE3 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:22 PM	#636 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 16601 to 16602

11:46:23 PM	#637 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xE4 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xE4 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:24 PM	#638 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xE5 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xE5 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:25 PM	#639 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xEC 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xEC 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:46:25 PM	#640 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 16611 to 16613

11:46:26 PM	#641 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xED 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xED 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:28 PM	#642 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xEE 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xEE 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:29 PM	#643 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xEF 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xEF 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:30 PM	#644 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xF0 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xF0 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:31 PM	#645 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xF8 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xF8 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:31 PM	#646 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 16620 to 16624

11:46:32 PM	#647 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xF9 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x40 0xF9 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:35 PM	#648 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x41 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x41 0x03 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:35 PM	#649 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 16632 to 16633

11:46:37 PM	#650 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x41 0x04 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x41 0x04 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:38 PM	#651 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x41 0x05 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x41 0x05 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:38 PM	#652 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x41 0x0E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x41 0x0E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:38 PM	#653 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 16643 to 16645

11:46:46 PM	#654 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x24 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x24 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:46 PM	#655 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 16654

11:46:49 PM	#656 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x2F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x2F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:49 PM	#657 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 17444

11:46:49 PM	#658 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x39 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x39 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:49 PM	#659 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 17455

11:46:50 PM	#660 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x3A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x3A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:53 PM	#661 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x44 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x44 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:53 PM	#662 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 17465 to 17466

11:46:54 PM	#663 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x45 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x45 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 30, 2006)

o





m







g


----------



## blacklisted (Jul 30, 2006)

11:46:55 PM	#664 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x46 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x46 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:56 PM	#665 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x4E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x4E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:56 PM	#666 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 17476 to 17478

11:46:57 PM	#667 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x4F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x4F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:59 PM	#668 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x50 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x50 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:59 PM	#669 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x59 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x59 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:46:59 PM	#670 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 17486 to 17488

11:47:00 PM	#671 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x5A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x5A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:02 PM	#672 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x64 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x44 0x64 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:47:02 PM	#673 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 17497 to 17498

11:47:09 PM	#674 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x47 0x88 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x47 0x88 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:47:09 PM	#675 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 17508

11:47:11 PM	#676 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x47 0x89 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x47 0x89 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:12 PM	#677 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x47 0x8A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x47 0x8A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:13 PM	#678 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x47 0x93 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x47 0x93 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:47:13 PM	#679 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 18312 to 18314

11:47:14 PM	#680 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x47 0x9D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x47 0x9D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:14 PM	#681 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 18323

11:47:15 PM	#682 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x47 0x9E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x47 0x9E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:19 PM	#683 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x47 0xA8 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x47 0xA8 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:19 PM	#684 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 18333 to 18334

11:47:20 PM	#685 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x47 0xA9 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x47 0xA9 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:22 PM	#686 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x47 0xB2 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x47 0xB2 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:22 PM	#687 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 18344 to 18345

11:47:23 PM	#688 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x47 0xB3 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x47 0xB3 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:47:24 PM	#689 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x47 0xB5 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x47 0xB5 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:24 PM	#690 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 18354 to 18355

11:47:25 PM	#691 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x47 0xBD 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x47 0xBD 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:25 PM	#692 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 18357

11:47:26 PM	#693 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x47 0xBE 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x47 0xBE 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:27 PM	#694 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x47 0xBF 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x47 0xBF 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:33 PM	#695 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4A 0xF0 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x4A 0xF0 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:47:33 PM	#696 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 18365 to 18367

11:47:34 PM	#697 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4A 0xF1 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4A 0xF1 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:36 PM	#698 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4A 0xFB 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4A 0xFB 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:36 PM	#699 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 19184 to 19185

11:47:38 PM	#700 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4A 0xFC 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4A 0xFC 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:40 PM	#701 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4B 0x06 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4B 0x06 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:40 PM	#702 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 19195 to 19196

11:47:41 PM	#703 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4B 0x10 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4B 0x10 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:41 PM	#704 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 19206

11:47:43 PM	#705 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4B 0x11 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4B 0x11 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:44 PM	#706 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4B 0x1B 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4B 0x1B 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:44 PM	#707 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 19216 to 19217

11:47:46 PM	#708 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4B 0x1C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4B 0x1C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:47 PM	#709 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4B 0x1D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4B 0x1D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:53 PM	#710 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x47 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x47 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:53 PM	#711 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 19227 to 19229

11:47:54 PM	#712 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x51 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x51 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:47:54 PM	#713 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 20039

11:47:55 PM	#714 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x52 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x52 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:57 PM	#715 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x5C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x5C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:47:57 PM	#716 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 20049 to 20050

11:47:58 PM	#717 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x5D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x5D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:02 PM	#718 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x67 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x67 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:02 PM	#719 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 20060 to 20061
	11:48:03 PM	#720 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x68 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x68 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:05 PM	#721 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x71 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x71 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:05 PM	#722 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 20071 to 20072

11:48:07 PM	#723 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x72 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x72 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:08 PM	#724 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x7C 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x7C 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:08 PM	#725 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 20081 to 20082

11:48:09 PM	#726 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x7D 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x7D 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:10 PM	#727 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x7E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x7E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:11 PM	#728 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x87 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x4E 0x87 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:11 PM	#729 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 20092 to 20094

11:48:19 PM	#730 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x51 0xC1 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x51 0xC1 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:19 PM	#731 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 20103

11:48:20 PM	#732 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x51 0xC3 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x51 0xC3 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:20 PM	#733 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 20929

11:48:22 PM	#734 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x51 0xD6 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x51 0xD6 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:48:22 PM	#735 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 20931

11:48:23 PM	#736 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x51 0xD7 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x51 0xD7 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:26 PM	#737 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x51 0xE1 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x51 0xE1 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:26 PM	#738 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 20950 to 20951

11:48:27 PM	#739 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x51 0xE2 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x51 0xE2 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:28 PM	#740 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x51 0xE3 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x51 0xE3 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:30 PM	#741 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x51 0xEC 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x51 0xEC 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:30 PM	#742 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 20961 to 20963

11:48:32 PM	#743 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x51 0xF7 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x51 0xF7 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:48:32 PM	#744 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 20972

11:48:40 PM	#745 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x34 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x34 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:40 PM	#746 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 20983

11:48:41 PM	#747 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x35 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x35 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:44 PM	#748 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x3F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x3F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:44 PM	#749 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 21812 to 21813

11:48:45 PM	#750 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x49 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x49 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:45 PM	#751 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 21823

11:48:46 PM	#752 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x4A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x4A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:47 PM	#753 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x54 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x54 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:48:47 PM	#754 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 21833 to 21834

11:48:49 PM	#755 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x55 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x55 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:50 PM	#756 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x56 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x56 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:50 PM	#757 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x5F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x5F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:50 PM	#758 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 21844 to 21846

11:48:52 PM	#759 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x6A 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x55 0x6A 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:52 PM	#760 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 21855

11:48:57 PM	#761 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x58 0xA0 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x58 0xA0 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:57 PM	#762 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 21866

11:48:58 PM	#763 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x58 0xAB 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x58 0xAB 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:48:58 PM	#764 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 22688

11:48:59 PM	#765 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x58 0xB5 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x58 0xB5 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:48:59 PM	#766 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 22699

11:49:00 PM	#767 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x58 0xB6 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x58 0xB6 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:49:01 PM	#768 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x58 0xB7 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x58 0xB7 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:49:05 PM	#769 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x58 0xC1 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x58 0xC1 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:49:05 PM	#770 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 22709 to 22711

11:49:06 PM	#771 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x58 0xCB 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x58 0xCB 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:49:06 PM	#772 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 22721

11:49:07 PM	#773 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x58 0xCC 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x58 0xCC 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:49:08 PM	#774 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x58 0xCD 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x58 0xCD 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:49:22 PM	#775 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x5F 0xBA 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x5F 0xBA 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:49:22 PM	#776 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 22731 to 22733

11:49:25 PM	#777 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x5F 0xD0 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x5F 0xD0 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:49:25 PM	#778 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 24506

11:49:31 PM	#779 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x63 0x32 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x63 0x32 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:49:31 PM	#780 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 24528

11:49:36 PM	#781 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x63 0x53 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x63 0x53 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:49:36 PM	#782 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 25394

11:50:04 PM	#783 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x78 0xB3 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x78 0xB3 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:50:04 PM	#784 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 25427

11:50:06 PM	#785 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x78 0xB4 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x78 0xB4 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:50:07 PM	#786 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x78 0xBE 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x78 0xBE 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:50:07 PM	#787 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 30899 to 30900

11:50:09 PM	#788 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x78 0xBF 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x78 0xBF 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:50:12 PM	#789 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x78 0xCA 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x78 0xCA 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:50:12 PM	#790 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 30910 to 30911

11:50:18 PM	#791 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x7C 0x2E 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x7C 0x2E 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:50:18 PM	#792 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 30922

11:50:19 PM	#793 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x7C 0x2F 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x7C 0x2F 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:50:20 PM	#794 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x7C 0x30 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x7C 0x30 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:50:21 PM	#795 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x7C 0x39 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x7C 0x39 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:50:21 PM	#796 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 31790 to 31792

11:50:24 PM	#797 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x7C 0x44 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x7C 0x44 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 
11:50:24 PM	#798 SectorVerify 21 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read error at sector 31801

11:50:24 PM	#799 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x7C 0x45 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x7C 0x45 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:50:26 PM	#800 SCSI -1047 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
	Sense Code: 0x64
	Sense Qual: 0x00
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x7C 0x50 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x25 0x00 0x00 0x7C 0x50 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x64 0x00 

11:50:26 PM	#801 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 31812 to 31813

11:50:27 PM	#802 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x7C 0x51 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x7C 0x51 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:50:28 PM	#803 SCSI -1128 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1436
	SCSI Exec, HA 1, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0CA80200
	Status:     0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
	HA-Status   0x00 (0x00, OK)
	TA-Status   0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
	Sense Key:  0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
	Sense Code: 0x11
	Sense Qual: 0x06
	CDB Data:   0x28 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x7C 0x52 0x00 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00 0x00 
	Sense Data: 0xF0 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x7C 0x52 0x0A 
	            0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x11 0x06 

11:51:50 PM	#804 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
	all writers idle, stopping conversion

11:51:50 PM	#805 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9998
	Read errors from sector 31824 to 31826

11:51:50 PM	#806 Phase 81 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
	Data verification failed


Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\NeroCD2k.sys': Ver=2.0.0.3, size=15584 bytes, created 1/14/2002 9:07:50 PM 
File 'Drivers\ASPI32.SYS': Ver=4.71 (0002) built by: WinDDK, size=16512 bytes, created 11/21/2005 11:18:22 AM 
File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=2.03.16a, size=20576 bytes, created 7/21/2006 12:11:05 PM (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)
File 'Drivers\atapi.sys': Ver=5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), size=95360 bytes, created 8/3/2004 10:59:44 PM (Adapter driver for rec)
File 'Drivers\d347prt.sys': Ver=3.47.0.0 built by: WinDDK, size=5248 bytes, created 8/22/2004 4:31:48 PM (Adapter driver for src)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 30, 2006)

o



















m















g


----------



## kalpik (Jul 31, 2006)

The problem is with your ASPI. You have Adaptec ASPI v4.71 installed. Nero does not need ASPI (it has it's own). But this one is conflicting with your Nero ASPI. Its very hard to get rid of Adaptec ASPI. The best way would be to format your PC. Also try searching for "kill aspi".


----------

